# Question about curing skein for salmon



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

My buddy gave me a frozen bag of skein that he got from a fish last fall. The fish was properly bled out so the eggs are blood free. I was wondering what is the best way to cure these eggs if any?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I cure mine before storing them in the fridge, or freezer. If I were you, I would pull those eggs from the freezer about 4 days before I wanted to use them. I would put them in the fridge, in a bowl, and let them thaw slowly for a couple days. Once they are thawed, dump them out, drain the juice, and shake them in a baggie or bucket of spawn cure, until they are thoroughly coated. You might want to chunk them up before curing.


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Alright thanks. What cure would be the best in your opinion?


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

I love the slow thaw advise!!!! Listen to that part!!!

As for the best way to cure those eggs, if any - have confidence in them! I will never again cure skein prior to freezing. Always best results fresh and uncured, second best results from what you have in your hands.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

As for cures - look at firecure, red hot double stuff, and wizard. Feel free to experiment. They also like borax o fire from time to time.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I also like to add a good scoop of sugar, just my personal preference


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Slow thaw like mentioned. 

I like to use Pautzke Borx o fire for skein.

Lay the skein out on some paper towel. Butterfly the skein, dust it with Borx o fire. While you are dusting it pull back egg clumps with your fingers so the Borx of fire can get down in there. Once you have it dusted I like to toss the skein in a zip lock bag, add some more Borx o fire if needed, gently roll the eggs in the bag. Put the bag in the fridge over night. You can pull the skein and cut into fish able chunks and head right out or dry them out a little. I usually pull them and set them on paper towel and let them dry out for a little bit before cutting them up. 

Save your peanut butter jars in the off season, I usually put all my chucked up pieces in peanut butter jars so I can toss them in my vest, cooler or gear bag and don't have to worry about them getting crushed.


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Great advice everyone thank you all


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Koolaid is another great trick for adding color


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Sugar, salt, garlic, and red food dye or red cool aid is my personal mix. If I go with a pre made cure it will always be borx o fire. River cursing fresh eggs is always a good option too.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Fishfighter said:


> Sugar, salt, garlic, and red food dye or red cool aid is my personal mix. If I go with a pre made cure it will always be borx o fire. River cursing fresh eggs is always a good option too.


River curing then using Borx o fire or fire cure is my favorite method


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Can't wait to get out and try it


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

What is better, sacks or just chunks of skein?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

salmonguy10 said:


> What is better, sacks or just chunks of skein?


They will take either.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Sacks seem to last me longer, they hold up better. if I'm low on skein, they get a wrap!


----------



## meatfishhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

Plain old borax and strawberry jello works fantastic for me. I will always use fresh/uncured when availible.


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Been in the freezer for a year. Are they garbage or still good?


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

salmonguy10 said:


> Been in the freezer for a year. Are they garbage or still good?
> View attachment 267749


Hell, for kings I'd roll it in some borax and use it.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Those are junk. Throw them in the trash. I'll save you the effort of throwing away. I'll pick them up, where are you located ?


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've gotten worse looking eggs fresh out of the fish at the cleaning station.


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Haha so I'm in business then. Sweet:woohoo1:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I've harvested worse looking eggs from dead hens, that were lying on the bottom of rivers. They worked. Cut that into golfball sized chunks, put a quart of 20 Muleteam Boraz (Laundry soap - you can usually find it at Walmart) into a gallon Ziploc, add the chunks, and shake until the are entirely coated. Then put 6-8 chunks in a qt Ziploc, add a bit more soap, squeeze the air out, and put em in the fridge, or freezer. Or use them within a week. They will continue to get darker over time.

If you catch a hen that is full of eggs, do the same thing with the fresh spawn, before you freeze it.


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you for the advice


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I did the borax and jello brew and a year later they still look surprisingly good.


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

For the jello just sprinkle the dust on same ad borax?


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

How long will borax cured eggs be good in the freezer for?


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

salmonguy10 said:


> How long will borax cured eggs be good in the freezer for?


I just pulled stuff out from last year, little gooey but perfect, doesn't freeze all the way with the cure.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

